# Best chocolate to bring back to Blighty



## Taz Mulan (Dec 15, 2008)

Hi, some bloke in a hotel told me about Patchi., so is Patchi the one to buy or is the chocolate on those carts in Emirates Mall OK too? 

Does anyone know where I can buy Patchi in Dubai?


----------



## Taz Mulan (Dec 15, 2008)

Taz Mulan said:


> Hi, some bloke in a hotel told me about Patchi., so is Patchi the one to buy or is the chocolate on those carts in Emirates Mall OK too?
> 
> Does anyone know where I can buy Patchi in Dubai?



Hello, can anyone help?


----------



## Shinjuku (Jul 12, 2008)

You should be able to find patchi in any of the large malls.
Alternatively you can get camel milk chocloate from Al Nassama. They have a shop near dubai outlet mall (google for exact location).


----------



## Taz Mulan (Dec 15, 2008)

Shinjuku said:


> You should be able to find patchi in any of the large malls.
> Alternatively you can get camel milk chocloate from Al Nassama. They have a shop near dubai outlet mall (google for exact location).



Who sells Patchi at Emirates Mall? Not sure whether I want to do AED160 taxi round trip for AED100 bocks of chox


----------



## Shinjuku (Jul 12, 2008)

Patchi has their own shops.. They're like an up-market Thorntons.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Yeah and at......

Emirates Towers Boulevard
Dubai Mall


great chocolate.....


----------



## Taz Mulan (Dec 15, 2008)

marc said:


> Yeah and at......
> 
> Emirates Towers Boulevard
> Dubai Mall
> ...




What about Emirates Mall?


----------



## DesertStranded (Oct 9, 2008)

To me the best chocolates are Dark Chocolate Lindor Truffles by Lindt.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Yeah i think Patchi are at Emirates Mall as well, 

check MOE website to make sure....


----------



## DeeCee (Dec 13, 2008)

Or save yourself a journey and buy some at the airport.

DC


----------



## Taz Mulan (Dec 15, 2008)

DeeCee said:


> Or save yourself a journey and buy some at the airport.
> 
> DC



Good shout! 

LOL


----------

